# my 90 240 that needs work!



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

ok well heres some pics haha

this is what i needed to fix, all the rust, and for the person that said the side skirts are plastic, i can prove it now!  

front left (when in the car) fender dented| the side skirt















the side skirt closer| the underbody which is fine















bad rust spot IN the hatch| rust on the hatch















just the car| wheel well rust 















something that happened to the door before i got it| rear 1/4 rust
















i bought this car as a project car... and well.. i got some projects!

any suggestions about how to fix the rust spot in the hatch?
my friend (hes a car guru) said that those spots happen alot.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide just weld a new peice of metal where the rust is...cut out the rust first, of course


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have to agree N.A.H you should definately weld in a piece of sheet metal to repair all the larger rust area's, the less fill you use the better. It's definately a project but with time and patience it'll become a beauty i'm sure! Have fun.


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

yea thanks! 

does a body kit replace the side skirts? or no?

because the one rust patch in the hatch, i am going to have a shop do just to make sure its done right!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes
most body kits come with new side skirts


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Body kit side skirt's will not be a replacement for your rust problem, you will need to fix them first. They're not that difficult just time consuming, don't rush it if you can help it trust me i know these thing's from experience. Be sure to take pic's as you go and post up your progress and final product they'd be cool to see. Anyway's good luck and have fun!


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks new 94, thats what i planned on doing!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

holy crap thats alot of rust!  Looks good other than that


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> holy crap thats alot of rust!  Looks good other than that



i know  i am affraid i am going to lose it and then i will be sad 

but i am going to start looking at body shops to see what they can do, at least for the hatch. besides that i suppose it can just be a sleeper! lol

but i HOPE that everything will be ok!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well as long as your frame rails aren't rusted through you should be in good shape.


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

i am so jealous because everyone elses 240's are in such nice shape


----------

